# Asus P5SD2-X vs HP dc7600 motherboard



## jimmy154

I can't seem to find any advantages that the Asus http://www.superwarehouse.com/Asus_P5SD2-X_Motherboard/P5SD2-X/ps/727962  has over the original mother board I have in my HP dc7600.

The HP has a 945G chipset and the Asus has a SIS 655 + 965L

Are there any advantages to installing the Asus?


----------



## lovely?

advantages? not really any that i can think of. and if you did install it you would also have to buy another $100 copy of windows... just a thought.


----------



## StrangleHold

By that model I get a Ultra slim desktop - Small form factor - Convertible Minitower. Not for sure if a full ATX board would even fit in it. Plus I would stay clear of SIS chipsets.


----------



## jimmy154

Ahh, sank you.

The Asus motherboard would fit; my dc7600 looks like this one: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.aspx?Item=N82E16883107167  except it has a custom ultra hardcore flame paint job!  lol

From my searching the internet it seemed as if their was little information about the Sis chipset.  So I thought maybe it was less popular than the Intel 945G and might not be as compatible with windows as the Intel chipset.


----------



## StrangleHold

From the looks of it I would say a ATX would fit. I would stick with a Nvidia or Intel chipset.


----------

